# 04/05 5-series purchase dilema



## woodsmit (May 19, 2004)

I have been running through the numbers on the 525i-545i and reading posts on this site describing the pros and cons. I must admit, I was attracted to the 525i b/c of the price and reasonable performance. Some posts, however, questions the performance of the 525 and point out that its engine is rather small for its heft. I have driven the 525 and the 530 and I definitely noticed a difference, but I drove both in Auto and I will be getting in stick so I just don't know how big the actual divide will be. Can someone speak to stick in both of these cars?

What about the engines? Some posts indicate that the 525i will be discontinued in 05 and a more versioned 530 rolled out. Does this mean it makes sense to wait for the lower HP 530? Will the price be somewhere between the 525i and the 530i now? (Perhaps an unknowable question)

I realize that this is exactly why BMW does it but I almost feel that spending 4K to go up to the 530i from the 525i, I might as well pay an additional 5K (net of options that become standard) and get the 545i. I realize that really means 10K change total, but it seems like there is a serious shift in the value curve as you go up, perhaps bottoming out at the 530i before heading up again with the 545i. First, any thoughts on that logic- as flawed as it might be- and second, am I getting the math right? Here is what I am thinking about, all based in ED invoice dollars. I almost feel like I am missing some cost on the 545i 6-speed:

*525i*
Base: $33,685
Fold Down Rear Seats: $430
Xenon Headlights: $730
On-Board Nav: $1,640
Premium Pack: $2,185
Prem Sound: $1,640
Cold Weather: $685
Total, $40,995

*530i*
Base: $37,995
Fold Down Rear Seats: $430
Xenon Headlights: $730
On-Board Nav: $1,640
Premium Pack: $2,185
Prem Sound: $1,640
Cold Weather: $685
Total, $45,305

*545i 6-Speed*
Base: $46,545
Fold Down Rear Seats: $430
Xenon Headlights: STD
On-Board Nav: $1,640
Premium Pack: N/A
Prem Sound: $1,640
Cold Weather: $685
Total, $50,940

Am I missing some required option package for the 545i 6-speed?

Thanks!


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

If I was getting a stick-shift, I would have probably gone for the 530i. That's because it's more 'spritly' and I think would get along better and be more fun with a stick. With the Steptronic, however, it's no contest...545i ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!

Sam


----------



## woodsmit (May 19, 2004)

So the staright manual 545i isn't as attractive as the 530i manual? What about the build makes them a different ride?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Did you remember to include the mandatory $3300 (retail price, I think it's 3005 invoice) sport package option on the 545i/6sp? It's standard on the 545i/6sp, but you have to add in the price of the package. The price list/ordering guide is very confusing in that regard.

FWIW, the 545i/6sp is incredible. I'm very anxiously waiting for my ED redelivery next week.

-MrB


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

woods: Just to point out that I have absolutely no qualifications whatsoever to compare the stick-shift between a 530 and 545. I was only reporting on a couple of posts I saw on another board. If you will be "throwing the car around," I've heard that's easier and more fun to do with the 530, i.e. it's more throwable. I sure am enjoying my 545iA, though! I can also confirm that they don't sell the 545i/6 without the sport package, here in the states. Not sure about the 530, though.

Sam


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

sj3 said:


> woods: Just to point out that I have absolutely no qualifications whatsoever to compare the stick-shift between a 530 and 545. I was only reporting on a couple of posts I saw on another board. If you will be "throwing the car around," I've heard that's easier and more fun to do with the 530, i.e. it's more throwable. I sure am enjoying my 545iA, though! I can also confirm that they don't sell the 545i/6 without the sport package, here in the states. Not sure about the 530, though.
> 
> Sam


Not sure if you can make the same assertion about the 545 v 530 in the "tossability" department. With all of the aluminum in the E60, and the aluminum block in the 4.4L v8 (vs. iron in the last one, I think), the 545 is a much lighter and better balanced animal than before. Not to mention that all of that aluminum allows BMW to use rack-and-pinion steering for the 545 rather than the recirculating ball on the E39 540.

In the USA, the 525 and 530 can definitely be had with a stick and no sport package. You're probably not going to find many like that on a dealer's lot, though.

-MrB


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I saw a post from a 545i/6'er today that loved it; totally agreed, in practice with what you said.

Sam


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

The 530 may be more "tossable" due to a lighter engine, but such differences will probably only be felt on the track. Otherwise, I don't see how the stick on the 530 would be more fun or spirited as more power is always welcome.

I've read how the e39 530 is more "tossable" compared to the 540, but not sure if the same applies here.


----------



## 525i Cobra (Jun 19, 2004)

Where is the pricing below coming from? Sorry, I am a newbie, but I am about to close the deal on an '04 525i at $500 over invoice - but the base price on edmunds / dealer invoice he showed me is almost 3K higher than what you list below? Am I getting hosed?

I am looking at 45K even for a 525i with premium pkg, sport pkg, automatic, Xenon, satellite radio prep - Sticker is $48,500

Thoughts? Thanks for any help...



woodsmit said:


> *525i*
> Base: $33,685
> Fold Down Rear Seats: $430
> Xenon Headlights: $730
> ...


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

The prices being quoted here are European Delivery invoice prices...so they can only be had if you do the pick up in Munich and then bite your nails for 4-6 weeks while you wait for re-delivery.

If I were trying to stay on budget.....and I never do....I would go for the 545 6sp and drop the Navigation/Logic 7. Or maybe the 530 without one or both of those options as well. That is to say if I were trying to keep the price as low as possible. Just my .02


----------



## crabman (May 9, 2004)

If you have the cash then go all the way IMO. It really sucks when you try and save a few bucks and then regret it everytime you drive your car for the duration of your ownership.


----------



## Rix Mix (Jun 23, 2004)

MARCUS545 said:


> The prices being quoted here are European Delivery invoice prices...so they can only be had if you do the pick up in Munich and then bite your nails for 4-6 weeks while you wait for re-delivery.
> 
> If I were trying to stay on budget.....and I never do....I would go for the 545 6sp and drop the Navigation/Logic 7. Or maybe the 530 without one or both of those options as well. That is to say if I were trying to keep the price as low as possible. Just my .02





> The prices being quoted here are European Delivery invoice prices...so they can only be had if you do the pick up in Munich and then bite your nails for 4-6 weeks while you wait for re-delivery


Can someone explain this to me? I like the looks of those prices MUCH better, Is this something done at my dealer??

Thanks


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

Rix Mix said:


> Can someone explain this to me? I like the looks of those prices MUCH better, Is this something done at my dealer??
> 
> Thanks


RixMix-

I too was looking to buy my 5 locally recently until I investigated the Euro Delivery option. The prices you see are European Delivery (ED) Invoice prices. They are posted as a sticky in the Ask-A-Dealer forum: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39409

1st page is the local MSRP with Invoice, 2nd page shows the ED MSRP with Invoice. Check out the Euro Delivery forum here. If you got time to wait, you can save $.

To answer your last question, yes, you have to arrange with a BMW dealer.


----------

